# MTB-Touren rund um Köln



## hardy_aus_k (11. April 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

auch ich werde jetzt mal wieder in die MTB-Szene einsteigen. Ich bin einfach mal dreist und eröffne für meine Touren einen eigenen Thread.

Ich werde dann auch für Freitag direkt mal eine Tour einstellen. Aufgrund meines Trainingszustandes wird das dann eher überschaubar sein. Vielleicht irgendetwas bis zu 40 Kilometer und bis zu 800 Höhenmeter. 

Ausgangspunkt wird Buscheid-Kaltenherberg sein.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Montana (12. April 2006)

Hallo Hardy , sagt am "welcome back"  . Ich kenne Dich zwar nur über dieses Forum , aber Du scheinst schon so eine VIP zu sein. Ich schliesse mich gerne mal einer Deiner neuen Touren rund um Köln an. Sollte aber nicht nicht zu knüppelhart werden . 

VG 

Montana





			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> auch ich werde jetzt mal wieder in die MTB-Szene einsteigen. Ich bin einfach mal dreist und eröffne für meine Touren einen eigenen Thread.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (12. April 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ich schliesse mich gerne mal einer Deiner neuen Touren rund um Köln an. Sollte aber nicht nicht zu knüppelhart werden ...



Genau das ist gerade bei Touren am Wochenende der Punkt ! Mir fehlt die Kondition und auch oft die Lust, den ganzen Tag auf dem Bike zu sitzen.

Leider scheiden deshalb viele Tourangebote für mich aus  

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## kitesun (12. April 2006)

@hardy

gut, dann schmeisse ich meine Tour ausm LMB raus und schließe mich an.
So kann man wenigstens jederzeit absagen (bei dem aktuellen Wetter). Will ja mein neues Gefährt nicht so schmutzig machen.

Frank


----------



## Redking (12. April 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> 
> *Vielleicht irgendetwas bis zu 40 Kilometer und bis zu 800 Höhenmeter. *
> ...


Hallo Hardy 

Die Tour wird ja härter als meine! 
Okay, ich komme auf ca. die gleiche Kilometerzahl aber die Höhenmeter werde ich wohl nicht haben! 
Gruß
Klaus

*Edit: Tour fällt aus da mich der Arzt nicht fit machen konnte!
Selbst 6 Spritzen zeigen keine Wirkung!*


----------



## 7bergezwerg (12. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Hardy
> 
> Die Tour wird ja härter als meine!
> Okay, ich komme auf ca. die gleiche Kilometerzahl aber die Höhenmeter werde ich wohl nicht haben!
> ...





 
Hallo Klaus,

was heißt den nu schnell  und schwer? Wir haben uns deshalb nicht angemeldet . 

Gruß
Lissy


----------



## Schnegge (12. April 2006)

7bergezwerg schrieb:
			
		

> was heißt den nu schnell  und schwer?



Mit schwer is' beim Klaus wohl das Rocky gemeint  

Und schnell ?!? 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MTB-Kao (12. April 2006)

hallo hardy,

schön mal wieder von dir zu hören. ich habe seit oktober nicht mehr auf dem bike gesessen, muss daher überlegen ob ich mir da 800hm antun werden. außerdem muss ich erstmal mein bike zu ende zusammenschrauben.

so long
lars


----------



## Andreas-MTB (12. April 2006)

7bergezwerg schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Klaus,
> 
> was heißt den nu schnell  und schwer? Wir haben uns deshalb nicht angemeldet .
> 
> ...




Hallo Lizzy,
da dürfen wir aufgrund unserer technischen Voraussetzungen eh' nicht mitbiken, denn Klaus möchte ja nur mit Leuten biken unter folgenden Bedingungen :



			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> DIMB IG RHEIN SIEG TOUR III
> 
> 150mm Federweg und Bikes ab 15 KG sind Vorraussetzung!


----------



## 7bergezwerg (12. April 2006)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Lizzy,
> da dürfen wir aufgrund unserer technischen Voraussetzungen eh' nicht mitbiken, denn Klaus möchte ja nur mit Leuten biken unter folgenden Bedingungen :




Hallo Andreas,
na dann werden wir wohl das 7gebirge unsicher   machen. 
Oder weißt du was von einer anderen Tour, bei der wir mithalten können?

 
Lissy


----------



## Derk (12. April 2006)

7bergezwerg schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Andreas,
> na dann werden wir wohl das 7gebirge unsicher  machen.
> Oder weißt du was von einer anderen Tour, bei der wir mithalten können?
> 
> ...


 
HAllo Lissy,  heute abend bei den Königsforst´lern werdet Ihr beide sicherlich gut mithalten können;  ich nehme ja nicht an, dass "Montana"  inzwischen mutierte  .

Gruß
Derk

PS: HAst Du nicht etwas vergessen ?!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (12. April 2006)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> HAllo Lissy,  heute abend bei den Königsforst´lern werdet Ihr beide sicherlich gut mithalten können; * ich nehme ja nicht an, dass "Montana"  inzwischen mutierte * .
> 
> Gruß
> Derk
> ...



Danke lieber Derk   ich hatte mich gerade mal ein wenig stark und schnell fühlt  

Also im Ernst : Unsere Tour ist erst morgen am Gründonnerstag und wir werden langsam und bedächtig durch den Königsforst fahren. 

Werbung on  Hier anmelden Werbung off  

Viele Grüsse

Guido


----------



## Roadrunner1 (12. April 2006)

Hallo Hardy 
freut mich, dass du wieder aktiv wirst.
Bereitest dich schon auf Riffenmatt vor 
Gruß
Markus


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (12. April 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> auch ich werde jetzt mal wieder in die MTB-Szene einsteigen. Ich bin einfach mal dreist und eröffne für meine Touren einen eigenen Thread.
> 
> ...



Hallo Hardy,

auch ich freue mich, daß Du hier wieder im Forum und beim Mountainbiken aktiv wirst  

Werden uns sicherlich über kurz  oder lang mal um Burscheid/Altenberg treffen 

Grüße

Bernd


----------



## hardy_aus_k (12. April 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

freut mich sehr, dass ich hier soviel positive Resonanz bekomme  

Für Freitag habe sich dann auch schon die ersten angemeldet  

Tja, Riffenmatt droht wirklich am Horizont. Da sind noch einige Höhenmeter zu machen, um dort halbwegs klar zu kommen  

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Delgado (12. April 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, Riffenmatt droht wirklich am Horizont. Da sind noch einige Höhenmeter zu machen, um dort halbwegs klar zu kommen



Keine Sorge Hardy!

Es gibt für allles die passenden Hilfsmittel:





Liebe Grüße auch von meiner Frau


----------



## hardy_aus_k (12. April 2006)

@Delgado

    

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (12. April 2006)

ich könnte am freitag nur mitfahren wenn jemand eine dämpferpumpe für manitou mitbringt. meine ist undicht


----------



## on any sunday (12. April 2006)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> ich könnte am freitag nur mitfahren wenn jemand eine dämpferpumpe für manitou mitbringt. meine ist undicht



Passt die?


----------



## JürgenK (12. April 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Passt die?





Ist das nicht ein Teil, was man auch zur Darmspiegelung braucht?


----------



## Backloop (12. April 2006)

Hallo Hardy,
mir geht´s wie Lars. Mit Ausnahme letztes WE hab ich seit Oktober nicht mehr auf dem Bike gesessen. Die angebotenen Touren größtenteils momentan noch zu heftig... Wenn ich am WE da bin komme ich gerne zu Deiner Tour hinzu.
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## hardy_aus_k (12. April 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

das wird dann wohl eine große Wiedersehensparty  

Vielleicht sollten wir uns schon um 9.00 Uhr treffen, um die Bikes in Stand zu setzen  

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (13. April 2006)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das nicht ein Teil, was man auch zur Darmspiegelung braucht?


Du hast aber wohl eine ziemlich lange Bikepause gemacht ?


----------



## JürgenK (13. April 2006)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast aber wohl eine ziemlich lange Bikepause gemacht ?



Ich habe nur ein Hardtail, ich kenne dieses neumoderne Zeugs nicht mit dem die Jugend so rumspielt, i-Pod, Gameboy, Dämperpumpen...

Apropos Bikepause, die ist etwa 8 Wochen gewesen, ich habe mir fest vorgenommen morgen keinen nach Hinten abfallen zu lassen.  Wird schon ein ernüchterndes Tempo werden. 


Ich hab dich, glaub ich, letztens in D`dorf gesehen, warst aber auch zu Fuß für mich zu schnell als einer der konditionsstärksten und technisch beschlagensten Biker aus dem Bergischen. 

Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (13. April 2006)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> * technisch beschlagensten Biker *aus dem Bergischen.
> 
> Bis denn
> ...



Bitte mach Dich nicht lustig über mich - Du weißt doch, das Fahrtechnik nicht zu meinen Stärken gehört, deshalb schiebe ich ja meistens die Downhills


----------



## MTB-Kao (13. April 2006)

@onkel sonntag
ob die passt werden wir dann sehen  also ich versuche auf jeden fall zu kommen.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (14. April 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

überraschenderweise sind dann doch mit On Any Sunday, No Mercy und JürgenK drei Biker erschienen, um bei dem schwierigen Verhältnissen eine Runde zu drehen  

Kitesun danke ich für die moralische Unterstützung  

Wetterbedingt habe ich dann die Runde ein wenig verkürzt, was mir dann auch direkt Kritik einbrachte. Sogar Klagen wurden wg. dem hohen Reifenverschleiss auf der Asphaltstrecke zwischen Sperrmauer der Dhünntalsperre und dem Einstieg in den Linnefe-Trail angedroht  

Dafür hat dann hoffentlich alles entschädigt, was vorher und nachher als Strecke angeboten wurden. Letztlich sind wir eine nette, trailige Runde um den Schöllerhof gefahren. Am Ende waren es dann knapp 30,0 Kilometer, 620 Höhenmeter bei einer Fahrzeit zwei Stunden und fünfzehn Minuten  

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (15. April 2006)

wäre auch gerne gekommen, mein schrauber hat aber mein auto nicht fertig bekommen und für eine anreise mit dem bike aus porz war mir die startzeit zu früh


----------



## Marco_Lev (15. April 2006)

wäre auch gerne gekommen, aber als ich um kurz nach 8uhr aus dem fenster schaute und das drecks wetter sah, hab ich mich gleich wieder ins bett gelegt 

gruß marco


----------



## kitesun (15. April 2006)

meiner Meinung nach habt ihr auch nichts verpasst. Beim Start ging ein richtig schöner bergischer Landregen runter, und das bei 8 Grad, da holt man sich doch den Tod.

Und als ich die A1 nach Leverkusen runterkam keine Spur von Regen und das den ganzen Tag so weiter, super


----------



## No Mercy (15. April 2006)

Nichts verpasst  
Nun ich will mal sagen, dass war gestern Bergisches at it's best .
Jetzt weiß ich ich auch wieder, was im Winter durch Hardy's Abwesenehit gefehlt hat. Immer wieder ein Trommelfeuer an neuen Trailkombinationen und  fiese Anstiege , die plötzlich alle hintereinander liegen. Was soll da das bischen Matsch von unten noch stören, zumal wir ja bereits zu Anfang festgelegt hatten, dass Herr Sonntag eh alles schuld war. Zumindest von oben war's ja auch dann fast die ganze Zeit trocken, es war dann doch mehr Schweiß als Regen.

Also, danke Hardy  und RIDE ON 
gruß dirk


----------



## on any sunday (16. April 2006)

Hach, die Tour hat mich an die goldenen Zeiten des Mountainbikens erinnert, da, wo ich noch jung war, man heiss aufs fahren war und aufs Wetter nichts gegeben hat.  

Ansonsten schließe ich mich Herrn "Keine Gnade" an 

und soll mich der Tod doch holen, aber nur wenn er Lust hat.


----------



## The Bug (16. April 2006)

Schön das ich ein Paar Biker aus Köln gefunden habe.Ich treibe mich meistens im Wuppertaler bereich rum.Wohne in Köln und bin meistens nur Sonntags in Wupp zum Biken. Würde mich gerne mal einer Tour von euch anschliessen.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (16. April 2006)

@Bug

Dann verfolge einfach mal die Angelegenheit hier und natürlich die anderen Threads. Da werden immer schon feine Touren abgeboten.

Unser nächstes Event startet wahrscheinlich am nächsten Sonntag. 

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## volker k (16. April 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Hach, die Tour hat mich an die goldenen Zeiten des Mountainbikens erinnert, da, wo ich noch jung war, man heiss aufs fahren war und aufs Wetter nichts gegeben hat.
> 
> Ansonsten schließe ich mich Herrn "Keine Gnade" an
> 
> und soll mich der Tod doch holen, aber nur wenn er Lust hat.



Es müßte ja dann eigentlich heißen : und soll mich doch der LEHRLING vom Tod holen. ( Wenn ich mir so das Bild anschaue und mir den Roman in erinnerung hole ) (( Hach war das Herzzereißend )) ((( Und dazu hätte ich jetzt alles Fett Schreiben müssen   )))


----------



## on any sunday (16. April 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Es müßte ja dann eigentlich heißen : und soll mich doch der LEHRLING vom Tod holen. ( Wenn ich mir so das Bild anschaue und mir den Roman in erinnerung hole ) (( Hach war das Herzzereißend )) ((( Und dazu hätte ich jetzt alles Fett Schreiben müssen   )))



Deswegen schrieb ich ja, falls *TOD* Lust hat, habe aber nicht mit soviel geballten Insiderwissen gerechnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (16. April 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Deswegen schrieb ich ja, falls *TOD* Lust hat, habe aber nicht mit soviel geballten Insiderwissen gerechnet.




Ha . rechne immer mit dem Schlimmsten , macht der Herr Mumm auch fast immer  


Aber wenn wir schon dabei sind passt Oma Wetterwachs nicht auch noch hier hinein???


Schöne Feiertage wünsch ich dir noch.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (26. April 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

die Sehnsucht nach dem 7G ist bei mir angekommen. Der aktuelle Trainingszustand lässt es aber noch nicht zu. Bei mir wäre das mehr eine konditionelle Herausforderung als Vergnügen an den wirklich tollen Singletrails.

Folglich tasten wir uns dann langsam an die Sache heran. Am Samstag, den 29.04. ab 14.00 Uhr würde ich mich freuen, wenn mich der eine oder andere auf einer Nachmittagstour ins Bergische begleiten würde.

Auch diesmal wird alles überschaubar. Die Fahrgemeinschaft trage ich gleich ein.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## volker k (26. April 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> die Sehnsucht nach dem 7G ist bei mir angekommen. Der aktuelle Trainingszustand lässt es aber noch nicht zu. Bei mir wäre das mehr eine konditionelle Herausforderung als Vergnügen an den wirklich tollen Singletrails.
> 
> ...





Hallo Hardy.

Shit , da bietest du mal wieder eine Tour an und ich kann dann nicht     . Naja mal schauen vieleicht klappt es ja bei der nächsten ( muß ja schauen was die Kondition der anderen Schweizfahrer macht    )


----------



## hardy_aus_k (29. April 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

das sieht aktuell mit dem Wetter gar nicht so schlecht aus  

Nachdem sich dann auch noch hoher Besuch aus der Ville angesagt hat, bin ich da voll motoviert  

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## kitesun (29. April 2006)

ich weiß nicht, ich weiß nicht, den ganzen Tag soll es schon regnen aber immer noch scheint die Sonne. Habe aber keine Lust auf so eine Leerfahrt wie letztes Mal. Also wenn ich nicht da sein sollte, komme ich nicht 

Frank


----------



## hardy_aus_k (29. April 2006)

kitesun schrieb:
			
		

> ... Also wenn ich nicht da sein sollte, komme ich nicht ...



Das hat schon eine gewisse innere Logik !

Oder wolltest Du damit ausdrücken, dass Du entweder pünkltlich bist oder eben überhaupt nicht kommst  

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (29. April 2006)

Guckst du hieä:  
http://www.meteo.uni-bonn.de/forschung/gruppen/radar/eaz_z_ani.htm


----------



## hardy_aus_k (29. April 2006)

@Enrgy

Mit Vernunft und Verstand kommen wir bei dem Sport nicht weiter  

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Hammelhetzer (29. April 2006)

Ich breche jetzt auf, bis gleich


----------



## kitesun (29. April 2006)

und ich sage ab. Kommt gerade richtig schön was runter


----------



## Hammelhetzer (29. April 2006)

So.

Dank noch mal an Hardy für eine gelungene Tour, bis auf einen winzigen Stop von wenigen Sekunden (bedingt durch meinen verdreckten Umwerfer) ging's flüssig über erstaunlich gut fahrbare Trails; Petrus ließ die Wolken geschlossen und oben.

Hat Spass gemacht

Ciao
Hammelhetzer


----------



## zotty (29. April 2006)

Hey zusammen,
ist zwar nicht meine Baustelle hier, aber wollte mich auch kurz für die geführte Tour von Hardy heute bedanken.   Werde sicher nochmal zu Euch(Dir) stossen, dann aber mit Verstärkung vom 11 Schweiz Team.
Gruss Uwe


----------



## mikkael (1. Mai 2006)

So Jungs,

schöne Grüsse aus der überdurchschnittlich sonnigen *Lago*. 





Das neue Ransom ist gar nicht schlecht!

Es ist überdurchschnittlich nett hier, paar nette Jungs und einige Legenden, wie zum Beispiel mein alter Kumpel *Ned Overend*. 






*Noch mehr:* Bei dem heutigen Bike-Marathon war unser *Feierabendbiker-Team* wurde von meiner Person würdig vertreten: Ich kam an! 






Also, nicht neidisch werden! Gute Nacht! 






Sogar sind die Nächte soooo schön hier! 

VG Mikkael


*PS.* Ach ja, fast vergessen: mein Buddy *Wade Simmons* ist übrigens auch da.. Ich und Wade, wir haben uns über den neuen Film "Roam" unterhalten, zusammen eine lockere Runde gedreht und hatten paar Biere zusammen. 






Unsere nächste Runde ist demnächst in Whistler!  
Meine nächste Runde ist morgen von Monte Baldo runter (heute genug gelitten)


----------



## Schnegge (1. Mai 2006)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> So Jungs...Also, nicht neidisch werden!...


Neidisch , wo drauf denn 

































Ich will auch Sonne und Berge


----------



## volker k (1. Mai 2006)

Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will auch Sonne und Berge





Mir reicht schon die Sonne und die Temperaturen


----------



## hardy_aus_k (1. Mai 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

als Tourguide liegt bei mir auch die Pflicht des Chronisten. Dem will ich dann mal nachkommen.

Vorweg muss ich mein Verständnis dafür äußern, sich aufgrund der ungünstigen Wetterausschichten nicht anzumelden oder dann doch daheim zu bleiben. Das war eine den Umständen entsprechend vernünftige Entscheidung.

Wenn die verbleidenden Biker dann damit belohnt wurden, dass wir lediglich einen kleinen Schauer auf unserer Tour hatten, war das dann widererwartend gut.

Immer den Fluchtpunkt unseres Parkplatzes in Kaltenherberg im Auge sind Zotty, Hammelhetzer ich die geplante Runde gefahren: von Kaltenherberg herunter über den Serpentinentrail ins Eifgental, dann den Schöllerhoftrail, hoch nach Grimberg, herunter ins Dhünntal, hoch nach Bömberg, über die Staumauer der Dhünntalsperre, dann an der Dhünntalsperre entlang zur Vorsperre Kleine Dhünn, hoch nach Große Ledder, dann durch das Linnefetal, hoch nach Bremen, runter ins Eifgenbachtal udn zurück nach Kaltenherberg.

Insgesamt waren das 35 Kilometer mit über 800 Höhenmeter. Aus dem Profil könnt ihr sehen, dass es eine ganz schöne Achterbahnfahrt war. Unterwegs waren wir knapp zweieinhalb Stunden.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (2. Mai 2006)

So wieder zurück!

Ich würde gerne an dem kommenden Donnerstag Abend ab etwa 18.00 Uhr eine Feierabendrunde in den Wupperbergen drehen. Unsere quasi  Standardroute (bis nach Glüder, inkl. Pfaffenberg und rückwärts zurück) in etwa 2 Stunden ohne Verlängerung.

Der Termin ist bereits im Last-Minute-Biking drin. Teilnahme ist kostenlos!

VG Mikkael


----------



## on any sunday (2. Mai 2006)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> So wieder zurück!
> 
> Ich würde gerne an dem kommenden Donnerstag Abend ab etwa 18.00 Uhr eine Feierabendrunde in den Wupperbergen drehen. Unsere quasi  Standardroute (bis nach Glüder, inkl. Pfaffenberg und rückwärts zurück) in etwa 2 Stunden ohne Verlängerung.
> 
> ...



Das ist ja billig, sozusagen umsonst. Da kann ich ja meinen Eintrag sparen. 

Und da ich dabei bin, übernehme ich gleich die Führung und schlage vor, das wir einfach unsere Standardroute andersrum fahren, finde ich schöner und der S Weg am Schluß macht deutlich mehr Spaß.

Alles klar?  

Mikele


----------



## mikkael (2. Mai 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Alles klar?


Du chef, ich nix! 

Mikkael

PS. Ich, nix mit Wünschen: Kottentrail von Pfaffenberg runter und den geilen, langen Singletrail zum Schluss!


----------



## Michael13 (2. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

bei dem super Wetter biete ich kurzfristig  einer Feierabendrunde ab BHF Opladen an        

Treffpunkt 18.00 Uhr BHF Opladen  

Los rauf auf bike und mitdüsen!

Gruß
Michael


----------



## mikkael (2. Mai 2006)

Michael13 schrieb:
			
		

> Los rauf auf bike und mitdüsen!


Hallo Michael,

ich krieg's heute nicht hin, sorry! Euch viel Spass..

VG Mikkael


----------



## kitesun (3. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich kanns nicht sein lassen und habe für Freitagabend eine Tour eingestellt.

Frank


----------



## hardy_aus_k (3. Mai 2006)

@Mikkael

Ob das eine gute Idee, das Tourguiding On Any Sunday zu überlassen, weiss ich nicht  

Wenn Du geführt hättest, hätten wir uns maximal verfahren, wenn On Any Sunday führt, weiss ich nicht, ob wir dann vor dem Morgengrauen zurück sind  

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## mikkael (4. Mai 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Mikkael
> 
> Ob das eine gute Idee, das Tourguiding On Any Sunday zu überlassen, weiss ich nicht
> 
> ...




Nach 76235123 Touren mit dem alten Herrn hat man immer noch nicht gelernt, oder?  

Heute muss ich wirklich relativ rechtzeitig zuhause sein, ausserdem habe ich kein Licht dabei. 

VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (4. Mai 2006)

@Mikkael

Mit der Dunkelheit ist klar ein Vorteil für uns. On Any Sunday fürchtet sich alleine im Wald  

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (4. Mai 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Mikkael
> 
> Mit der Dunkelheit ist klar ein Vorteil für uns. On Any Sunday fürchtet sich alleine im Wald
> 
> ...


 
40 km vom Ausgangspunkt entfernt, nützt Euch das für die rechtzeitige Heimkehr aber auch wenig.


----------



## mikkael (4. Mai 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> 40 km vom Ausgangspunkt entfernt, nützt Euch das für die rechtzeitige Heimkehr aber auch wenig.


Keine Angst, Martin, ich kann immer unseren Teamwagen per Funk bestellen!  

Ausserdem, ich muss Herrn Sonntag einen Kompliment aussprechen. Egal wie weit die Zusatzwanderungen (aka Entdeckungsreise, Expedition etc) dauerten, er hat zum Schluss immer den Startpunkt gefunden. Ganz ohne Zusatzhilfe von ADAC, GPS, Johanniter oder Gott.. 

VG Mikkael


----------



## juchhu (4. Mai 2006)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> *(1)*Keine Angst, Martin, ich kann immer unseren Teamwagen per Funk bestellen!
> 
> Ausserdem, ich muss Herrn Sonntag einen Kompliment aussprechen. Egal wie weit die Zusatzwanderungen (aka Entdeckungsreise, Expedition etc) dauerten, *(2)*er hat zum Schluss immer den Startpunkt gefunden. *(3)*Ganz ohne Zusatzhilfe von ADAC, GPS, Johanniter oder Gott..
> 
> VG Mikkael



Um Euch Angst haben, wovon träumt Ihr nachts!
Ihr seid mein brandungsumwogener Felsen im stürmischer Nacht. 
Und mit dem Fliewatüüt ist das ja fast wie zuhause im Bett bleiben.
Wurde von mir zu keiner Zeit in Abrede gestellt.
Aber mit HPS
VG Martin


----------



## Enrgy (4. Mai 2006)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> er hat zum Schluss immer den Startpunkt gefunden...


...alle Wege führen nach Rom...


----------



## mikkael (5. Mai 2006)

Monseiur Sunday,

die gestrige Variante, also die Standardwupperrunde in umgekehrte Richtung zu fahren, ich absolut cool. Es ist eine Ewigkeit her, seit ich zuletzt Glüder "vorwärts" gefahren bin!  Allerdings "unnett" (wie der Hardy dies nennt) die tollen Serpentinen hochzufahren, als ob wir einen Überschuss an Singletrails hätten!  

Als Belohnung für meine gehorsame Mitarbeit durfte ich beim Kottentrail runter krachen lassen, das war..  angenehm! 

Cool. Die (zumindest meine) Saison ist eröffnet! 

Gene, vielen Dank für die Hilfe bei der Kettenreparatur. Schreibe bitte die Termine hier aus, von denen Du gestern erzählt hast. Somithaben wir eine Idee, wo was läuft und können was organisieren. Wie gesagt, Malmedy wird, meines Wissens, am 18.06. stattfinden.

Für das Fatty-Wochenende zum Pfälzerwald, schlage ich als Termin 24-25.06. vor, bevorzugt mit Campen. Wenn wir Malmedy rauslassen dann die Woche zuvor. Was sagt ihr dazu?


VG Mikkael


----------



## on any sunday (5. Mai 2006)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Für das Fatty-Wochenende zum Pfälzerwald, schlage ich als Termin 24-25.06. vor, bevorzugt mit Campen. Wenn wir Malmedy rauslassen dann die Woche zuvor. Was sagt ihr dazu?
> 
> VG Mikkael



Ähm, wie schon öfters gesagt, am Wochenende würde ich den F Weg nicht fahren, wenn dann vom 23-25.06., also F wie Freitag.  

Ich habe keine Probleme mit Campen, aber potentielle Mitfahrer schon. Dürfte aber nicht so schwer sein, getrennt die Nacht zu verbringen  und sich auf neutralem Boden zum Biken, tote Tiere verspeisen und Getränkevernichtung zu treffen.

Grüsse

Mikele


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (5. Mai 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe keine Probleme mit Campen, aber potentielle Mitfahrer schon.


Interessante Pläne. Vielleicht bin ich ja stark paranoid, fühle mich aber als oben angesprochene Negativ-Zielgruppe ertappt. Allerdings zu unrecht: ich besitze seit über 25 Jahren mein Fjällräven Everest III, das schon in ungastlichster Gegend stand  und mir Geborgenheit und sanfte Träume schenkte. Ausserdem gibt's auf vielen Zeltplätzen doch auch so kuschelige möblierte Wohnwagen zu mieten, mit TV und eigener Dusche und Klo 

Übrigens war ich 2004 mit den Kids fast ne Woche im Jura zelten und gemerkt, dass das nichts mehr für mich ist....
Ihr habt ja sicher mitbekommen, dass auch ein neuer Lieser-Exkurs ansteht. Vielleicht sollte man dies alles kombinieren??  Von der Lieser rüber zum Donnersberg? Sollte in vier bis fünf Tagen zu machen sein.

Ciao
Hammelhetzer


----------



## on any sunday (5. Mai 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Interessante Pläne. Vielleicht bin ich ja stark paranoid, fühle mich aber als oben angesprochene Negativ-Zielgruppe ertappt.


Du bist stark paranoid.  



			
				Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings zu unrecht: ich besitze seit über 25 Jahren mein Fjällräven Everest III, das schon in ungastlichster Gegend stand  und mir Geborgenheit und sanfte Träume schenkte.


Wo denn, Ville Nordrand.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (5. Mai 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Wo denn, Ville Nordrand.


Westrand bitte, Westrand


----------



## mikkael (5. Mai 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> F Weg nicht fahren, wenn dann vom 23-25.06., also F wie Freitag.


So:

Abfahrt am F wie Friday bis S wie Sunday am 23.06. um 18.00 Uhr

Am S wie Saturday Fatty

Am S wie Sunday Fatty rückwarts 

Rückfahrt am S wie Sunday (nicht "on any..") am 25.06. gegen 18.00 Uhr oder nach dem Sonntagsspaziergang!  

Ankunft Kölle - Abends..

Mindestvoraussetzungen: Reifen minimum 2,35 (ansonsten nix mit Fatty), Mindestalter 35 (Aufgrund der On Any Sunday-Entertainment).. 

Alles andere in die Behältern!  

Übernachtung mir egal.

*Wer ist dabei?*


----------



## Hammelhetzer (5. Mai 2006)

Ich würde es zwar trotzdem mit meinen 2.1er Reifen versuchen, muß aber zunächst abwarten, wann der Lieser-Trip startet, da ich dort schon allen Optionen zugestimmt habe.

Ciao
Hammelhetzer

P.S: mit dem Mindestalter habe ich allerdings keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## on any sunday (5. Mai 2006)

So, jetzt mal ausnahmsweise ernsthafter, weil es anscheinend nicht ganz verstanden wurde.

Wenn Rodalben am Wochenende gefahren werden soll, bin nicht nicht dabei, ist ja auch kein Verlust, soll auch keine abhalten runter zu fahren.

Meine Gründe:

Erstens weil wir im letzten Jahr einfach nur Schwein gehabt haben, das so spät im Jahr Traumwetter herrschte,so wenig Leute unterwegs waren und wir nur zu zweit gefahren sind.

Zweitens gilt nunmal dort die 2m Regelung und ich habe keinen Bock bei stärkerem Wandererbetrieb mich dauernd rechfertigen zu müssen, falls man schräg angemacht wird.

Drittens sind die Trails teilweise wirklich reichlich schmal und das macht nur Spaß wenn man freie Fahrt hat.

Viertens haben die Jungs da im Moment ein paar Schwierigkeiten, siehe Lokalforum, und ich möchte keine neue Munition liefern.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Hammelhetzer (5. Mai 2006)

@oas
Was wäre denn mit dem 26.5., dem Brückentag? Vermutlich isses da dann doch nicht ganz so voll. Donnerstag und Sa/So könnte man dann die offiziellen MTB-Touren im Pfälzer Wald fahren.


----------



## mikkael (6. Mai 2006)

Onkel hat recht. Dann bleiben wir eben 2 Tage, 1 Nacht: Freitag früh hin und Samstag MTB-Park. Drei Tage ist mir zu lang, aber auch das würde ich nicht komplett ausschliessen. Frühester Termin definitiv ab Mitte Juni bei mir!

VG Mikkael


----------



## Enrgy (7. Mai 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> @oas
> Was wäre denn mit dem 26.5., dem Brückentag?


Brückentage sind in unserer Firma verboten, gell Mikkael...


----------



## hardy_aus_k (7. Mai 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

mit dem Pfälzer Wald ist nachwievor interessant. Ich beobachte einfach mal die Entwicklung  

Ich bleibe allerdings ein Mitglied der Anti-Camper-Fraktion  

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (8. Mai 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Brückentage sind in unserer Firma verboten, gell Mikkael...


Nur erlaubt, wenn man auch sonntags arbeitet!


----------



## juchhu (8. Mai 2006)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Nur erlaubt, wenn man auch sonntags arbeitet!


 
Ähm, dann macht der Brückentag aber nicht mehr so richtig Sinn.


----------



## mikkael (8. Mai 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm, dann macht der Brückentag aber nicht mehr so richtig Sinn.


Eben..


----------



## juchhu (8. Mai 2006)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Eben..


 
Sklaventreiber, Menschenschinder, Ausbeuter ...


----------



## mikkael (9. Mai 2006)

Lust, Zeit und Interesse auf eine Feierabendrunde am Donnerstag? 

Ich könnte eine Runde hier in Erkrath anbieten, sozusagen eine Shorty, 25 km, 500 HM, ab 19.00 Uhr etwa 2 Std.

VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (9. Mai 2006)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Lust, Zeit und Interesse auf eine Feierabendrunde am Donnerstag?
> 
> Ich könnte eine Runde hier in Erkrath anbieten, sozusagen eine Shorty, 25 km, 500 HM, ab 19.00 Uhr etwa 2 Std.
> 
> VG Mikkael



Ich hatte ohnehin geplant, eine Runde zu drehen. Da würd ich dann gerne nach Erkrath kommen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## mikkael (10. Mai 2006)

Hardy,

beim Herrn Sonntag bist du besser aufgehoben, bei mir macht sich Unsicherheit breit, bezüglich meiner beabsichtigten Runde morgen Abend. 

Wenn dann, komme ich nach Altenberg.

VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (10. Mai 2006)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> ... beim ... bist du besser aufgehoben ...



Ob ich da besser ausgehoben bin, weiss ich nicht  

Die Klage wg. arglistiger Täuschung gewinne ich  

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Hammelhetzer (10. Mai 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Ob ich da besser ausgehoben bin, weiss ich nicht
> 
> Die Klage wg. arglistiger Täuschung gewinne ich
> 
> ...


Nein Hardy,

du verlierst . 

Habe den Sonntach heute als fürsorglich und sanft kennengelernt  . 

Allerdings - dich kennt er ja...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (11. Mai 2006)

@Hammelhetzer

Das war aber nicht beim Mountainbiken, oder  

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Hammelhetzer (11. Mai 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Hammelhetzer
> 
> Das war aber nicht beim Mountainbiken, oder
> 
> ...


Näh,

keine Sorge!


----------



## Hammelhetzer (12. Mai 2006)

bernhardwalter schrieb:
			
		

> An alle KFler und weitere,
> 
> Gestern Abend ( 18.00 Uhr ) sind wir mit 4 Bikern ( On any Sanday, Rotwildjünger mit Gefolgin und Bernhard Walter ) eine leichte Tour
> von Kaltenherberg aus über ich weiss nicht wie viele Brücken und endloslange Downhills und Singletrails gefahren, es hat riesig Spass gemacht und ich denke wenn einige Tage gutes Wetter und kein Regen fällt wäre das auch eine tolle schnelle Tour für uns.
> ...


Hardy,

ich muß mich korrigieren:

*35 km und 400 Hm bei einer Fahrzeit von 2,5 Stunden *

Entweder er hat was oder er plant was schlimmes   

Sei auf der Hut!


----------



## hardy_aus_k (12. Mai 2006)

@Hammelhetzer

Wir sollten On Any Sunday auf jeden Fall anbieten, dass er sich bei uns ausprechen kann, wenn er etwas hat  

35 km und 400 Hm klingt vollkommen unglaubwürdig  

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Montana (12. Mai 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Hammelhetzer
> 
> Wir sollten On Any Sunday auf jeden Fall anbieten, dass er sich bei uns ausprechen kann, wenn er etwas hat
> 
> ...



Jetzt tut mir bitte den Gefallen und setzt den Mann mal nicht unter Druck   Ich wollte auch mal bei so einer Tour mitfahren   Wenn das so weiter geht ist es wohl bald Essig damit.  

Gruß Guido


----------



## Ommer (12. Mai 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt tut mir bitte den Gefallen und setzt den Mann mal nicht unter Druck   Ich wollte auch mal bei so einer Tour mitfahren   Wenn das so weiter geht ist es wohl bald Essig damit.
> 
> Gruß Guido



oder - noch schlimmer  - ich fahre mal mit (hinterher), dann hängt er sein Rad an den Nagel (nicht Radsport Nagel!)........


Gruß Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (12. Mai 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt tut mir bitte den Gefallen und setzt den Mann mal nicht unter Druck   Ich wollte auch mal bei so einer Tour mitfahren   Wenn das so weiter geht ist es wohl bald Essig damit.
> 
> Gruß Guido


Du weisst nicht, wovon du sprichst - *er ist der Böse man aus Esch*  !!! Er stand immer für das schlechte im Menschen  

Sein Mitleid war die Peitsche, Qual und Schmach waren seine Freundlichkeit 

Damit soll jetzt Schluss sein


----------



## mikkael (27. Mai 2006)

Bin wieder da. 

*Die Weisheiten meiner letzten Wochen:*
1. Exzessives Arbeiten schadet die Gesundheit.
2. Schei$wetter sorgt extra für exzessives Arbeiten.
3. Exzessives Arbeiten macht einem nicht reich.
4. Exzessives Arbeiten hält einem vom Biken ab.

*Wunschliste für die nächsten Wochen:*
1. Dass die exzessive Arbeit bald fruchtet, damit ich nicht noch mehr arbeiten muss.
2. Irgendwann wieder vor Mittenacht Schluss machen zu können.
3. Schönes Wetter
4. Strecken mit hohem Singletrailanteil
5. Paar nette Kumpels zum mtbiken

Wann wurd es endlich schön draußen? :kotz: 

Habe soeben ROAM angeschaut: Der Film macht _depressiv_.

VG Mikkael


----------



## on any sunday (27. Mai 2006)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Bin wieder da.
> 
> *Wunschliste für die nächsten Wochen:*
> 
> 1. Dass die exzessive Arbeit bald fruchtet, damit ich nicht noch mehr arbeiten muss.



Sehr unwahrscheinlich.  



			
				mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> . Irgendwann wieder vor Mittenacht Schluss machen zu können.



Midnight Nightride



			
				mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Schönes Wetter



Nicht mehr in diesem Leben.



			
				mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> 4. Strecken mit hohem Singletrailanteil



Only Forest Highways



			
				mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> 5. Paar nette Kumpels zum mtbiken



Da bist du hier vollkommen falsch. 



			
				mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Habe soeben ROAM angeschaut: Der Film macht _depressiv_.
> 
> VG Mikkael



Mich macht der hier höchst depressiv, ungefähr 8 Stunden lang. 







Übrigens regnet es wieder, juchu.


----------



## mikkael (27. Mai 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Mich macht der hier höchst depressiv, ungefähr 8 Stunden lang.


Vor allem die Seiten über Mongolien!


----------



## hardy_aus_k (11. Juni 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

Ihr könnt Euch den kommenden Mittwoch schon einmal vormerken. Ich plane dort ab 18.30 Uhr eine Feierabendrunde ab Burscheid-Kaltenherberg.

Die Ausschreibung werde ich im Laufe des Tages machen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## McFly77 (11. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
bin neu hier im Forum und wollte mich mal vorstellen. Fahre seit drei Jahren Rennrad, im Sommer zwischen so 300km die Woche. Nun wollte ich mal was anderes ausprobieren und habe mit ein MTB gekauft. Hardtail von Radon (ZR Litening 6.0). Leider kenne ich keine Leute die auch etwas auf dem MTB ditzen und würde mich gerne über Routen freuen, bzw. würde ich mich gerne auch Touren anschließen. 
Zu meinem Fahrkünsten auf dem MTB kann ich nicht viel sagen, außer dass ich vor nichts Angst habe und von der Kondition nicht der Schwächste bin. Hab ja schließlich schon eine Tour de France Alpen Etappen mit dem Rennrad abgefahren, alledings war ich bis jetzt dieses Jahr sehr trainngsfaul.
Würde mich auf Antworten freuen


----------



## hardy_aus_k (11. Juni 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

inzwischen ist auch bei mir angekommen, dass Mittwoch keine gute Wahl ist  

Deshalb findet dann die geplante Feierabendrunde am Dienstagabend statt. Dann können wir alle das WM-Spiel am Mittwoch geniessen  

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## kitesun (12. Juni 2006)

@hardy

nur Dienstag ist - wie Mittwoch - WM und als echter Fan verpasst man doch kein Spiel !


----------



## Delgado (12. Juni 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> inzwischen ist auch bei mir angekommen, dass Mittwoch keine gute Wahl ist
> 
> ...



Volkäääär, Iriiis,   

das könnte doch unsere inoffizielle Einführungstour "Schweiz 2006" werden  

Gruß  

Michael


----------



## volker k (12. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Volkäääär, Iriiis,
> 
> das könnte doch unsere inoffizielle Einführungstour "Schweiz 2006" werden
> 
> ...




Warum eigentlich nicht ?   Oder was agst du dazu , Iris?  Iris?!?

Gruß

Volker


P.S.: Mit dem Fred bin ich immer noch nicht weiter ich denk aber mal heut abend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (12. Juni 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Warum eigentlich nicht ?   Oder was agst du dazu , Iris?  Iris?!?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> ...




ja wiso denn nicht!! 
18:30 ist doch mal ne machbare Zeit für mich! 
Dienstag oder Mittwoch wäre mir eh egal! wer mag schon Fußball 
Mittwochs wäre schön, dann könnte man noch hinterher was gemeinsam machen!! weis zwar nicht was mein derzeit strapazierter "Mitbewohner" dazu sagen würde aber....

Grüße Solanum


----------



## Enrgy (12. Juni 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> inzwischen ist auch bei mir angekommen, dass Mittwoch keine gute Wahl ist


Genau. Mittwoch solls evtl. gewittern. Andere Gründe zählen nicht.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (12. Juni 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Genau. Mittwoch solls evtl. gewittern. Andere Gründe zählen nicht.



Ok, ich gebe es zu. Die Wetteransage für Mittwoch war auch ein Grund für die letztliche Terminwahl am Dienstag  

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Delgado (12. Juni 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Warum eigentlich nicht ?   Oder was agst du dazu , Iris?  Iris?!?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> ...




Wer ist Fred?  



@ Iris, interessante Entwicklung:

Freund ---> Lebensabschnittspartner ---> Mitbewohner ---> .....


Also wenn Volker mir jetzt mit Fred fremd geht ........  

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Solanum (12. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> @ Iris, interessante Entwicklung:
> 
> Freund ---> Lebensabschnittspartner ---> Mitbewohner ---> .....
> Michael



heist nix!! nicht überbewerten!!
Solanum


----------



## Delgado (12. Juni 2006)

Der Posteingang von Solanum ist schon wieder voll .....


----------



## volker k (12. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Wer ist Fred?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Soll ichs mal machen   ? , Dann mach ich mal noch nen Kuschelfred auf


----------



## Solanum (12. Juni 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Soll ichs mal machen   ? , Dann mach ich mal noch nen Kuschelfred auf



Kuschelfred??
klingt nett, will ich auch 

Solanum


----------



## hardy_aus_k (12. Juni 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

freut mich, dass sich dann kurzfristig doch noch drei Mountainbiker gefunden haben.

Ich werde mir für morgen dann eine nette Kombination* einfallen lassen.

Gruß
Hardy

* hier sind Singletrails gemeint und keine Kuschelkombinationen !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (13. Juni 2006)

Für Kuschelbiker...


----------



## Hammelhetzer (13. Juni 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Für Kuschelbiker...


Damit kriegste den anderen Volker leicht ausgestochen - willkommen bei der DIHMB!


----------



## hardy_aus_k (13. Juni 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

da Stau am Kreuz Köln-Nord ist, werde ich mich dann mal auf den Weg machen. Ich hoffe, dass ich dann trotzdem pünktlich komme.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Hammelhetzer (13. Juni 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> da Stau am Kreuz Köln-Nord ist, werde ich mich dann mal auf den Weg machen. Ich hoffe, dass ich dann trotzdem pünktlich komme.
> 
> ...


Oops,

bin draussen - dass schaffe ich nicht mehr. 10Km Stau bei dem Wetter sind nichts für mich, sorry, höhere Gewalt...


----------



## Delgado (13. Juni 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Damit kriegste den anderen Volker leicht ausgestochen - willkommen bei der DIHMB!



Welchen Posten wolltest Du noch? Kassenwart, Jugendwart,...

Nee, Jugendwart mach ich ...   

Bis zur nächsten Versammlung  

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Redking (13. Juni 2006)

Danke Hardy,
 für die Tour! Bin aber jetzt total platt.
Ihr Raser! Also ein 15,7 Km/H Schnitt  war für mich zu viel!

Wenn du auch so in der Schweiz fährst, ist das wohl nichts für mich! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## No Mercy (14. Juni 2006)

was kann man zu so einer schönen Tour noch sagen (ja, sprechen geht jetzt wieder):

SO SCHWITZT DER SOMMER !

gruß und dank an Hardy 
dirk


----------



## hardy_aus_k (14. Juni 2006)

Redking schrieb:
			
		

> ... Wenn du auch so in der Schweiz fährst, ist das wohl nichts für mich ...



Wenn Du nicht mit fährst, treibt keiner mehr mit mir das Feld vor sich her  

Gruß
Hardy

P.S.:

Für mich war das gestern auch am Limit


----------



## Solanum (14. Juni 2006)

Hi

Lieben Dank für die nette Tour gestern!  
Dank der DB mit ihren 45minuten Verspätung hätte ich ohne eure kooperativität wohl oder übel alleine fahren können, DANKE 

ich freu mich auf die Schweiz!!! 

Liebe Grüße Solanum


----------



## Schnegge (14. Juni 2006)

Auch von mir ein dickes Dankeschön an den Initiator... 

...für bestes Wetter  
...super (Urwald-)trails  
...und nicht zu vergessen die netten mitbiker(in)  

bis zum nächsten mal (und hoffentlich in diesem Jahr  )

Jörg


----------



## hardy_aus_k (14. Juni 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

mein Motto des Abends war dann: Als Tourguide muss man auch in der Lage sein, das Feld kontrolliert vor sich herzutreiben  

Aber erst einmal ein großes Kompliment an die Mitfahrer. Ich habe es ganz selten erlebt, dass schnellere Mitfahrer derart diszipliniert an jeder Abzweigung oder Anhöhe auf den Tourguide gewartet haben  

Und überhaupt noch nicht habe ich es erlebt, dass die Mitfahrer respektvoll den Weg für den Tourguide jeweils frei machen. Naja, es könnte aber Mitleid gewesen sein  

Mein persönlicher Dank gilt dann Redking, No Mery, Solamun, Schnegge, und Roadrunner1. Gemeinsam sind wir dann gestern Abend rund um den Schöllerhof 34 Kilometer gefahren und haben dabei 700 Höhenmeter überwunden.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Roadrunner1 (14. Juni 2006)

War mir eine Freude gestern Teil der Gruppe gewesen zu sein. 
Um sich mit Iris unterhalten zu können muss man etwas schneller fahren, sonst spricht man nur mit sich selbst 
Jörg komplettierte dann unsere Diskussionsrunde 
Gruß
Roadrunner


----------



## helman (15. Juni 2006)

Hallo Zusammen, vielleicht hab Ihr Lust auf eine Tour in die Kölner Umgebung 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2643

Gruß
helman


----------



## hardy_aus_k (15. Juni 2006)

@Helman

Klingt interessant für mich, da die Gegend für mich Niemandsland ist. Die Anfangszeit passt, dann hängt es nur noch vom Wetter ab.

@All

Die nächste Feierabendrunde findet am nächsten Mittwoch statt. Ausgangspunkt ist diesmal Hilgen. Das Thema der Runde wird "Singletrails rund um Glüder !" sein.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Backloop (16. Juni 2006)

@Helman
Direkt vor der Tür aber auch für mich "Niemandsland". Versuche auf jedenfall dabei zu sein. Kann mich aber erst morgen eintragen.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (18. Juni 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

die Feierabendrunde in Hilgen am Mittwoch habe ich nun eingetragen. Damit könnt Ihr Euch dann anmelden.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (20. Juni 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

mangels Masse habe ich für Mittwoch geplante die Tour auf den 28.06. gelegt.

Morgen werde ich dann wohl im Königsforst kuscheln gehen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Solanum (21. Juni 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> mangels Masse habe ich für Mittwoch geplante die Tour auf den 28.06. gelegt.
> 
> ...



ohhh  dabei wollte ich doch dazu kommen, habe mich aber nicht eingetragen weil ich nicht sicher wuste ob ichs rechzeitig schaffe....
nun ja dann vielleicht am 28.6

Grüße Solanum


----------



## Montana (21. Juni 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> mangels Masse habe ich für Mittwoch geplante die Tour auf den 28.06. gelegt.
> 
> ...



Schade ich bin heute leider nicht dabei - aber gibt ja ein nächstes Mal.

Gruß Guido


----------



## hardy_aus_k (21. Juni 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Schade ich bin heute leider nicht dabei - aber gibt ja ein nächstes Mal.
> 
> Gruß Guido



Ich bin auch nicht dabei. Gestern habe ich habe ich ein Waterloo* erlebt, womit ich dann heute 0,0 Bock auf Mountainbike habe.

Gruß
Hardy

* 2 Platten, nur ein Schlauch, Kleber ausgelaufen, 15 Kilometer von der Heimat entfernt, ...


----------



## Enrgy (21. Juni 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> * 2 Platten, nur ein Schlauch, Kleber ausgelaufen, 15 Kilometer von der Heimat entfernt, ...


...kein Handy um Opa Sonntag zu rufen, der ja auch noch in Italien weilt, dann noch keine Knete für Taxi...


----------



## Hammelhetzer (21. Juni 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin auch nicht dabei. Gestern habe ich habe ich ein Waterloo* erlebt, womit ich dann heute 0,0 Bock auf Mountainbike habe.
> 
> Gruß
> Hardy
> ...


Komm' mit an die Lieser Hardy, da schöpfst du neue Kraft


----------



## Delgado (22. Juni 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Komm' mit an die Lieser Hardy, da schöpfst du neue Kraft



Auf Lieser-Events scheint kein Segen zu liegen


----------



## Hammelhetzer (22. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Auf Lieser-Events scheint kein Segen zu liegen


Sehe ich anders.

Bin's letztes Jahr mit Opa Sonntach gefahren und es war einfach nur Klasse. Bin mir sicher, dass es mit Cheetah genau so gut wird und das Umfeld (Zelt-Grillparty mit WM-Fernsehen) macht auch Laune  .

Außerdem verbringe ich bekanntermaßen viel Zeit auf dem Rennrad - und diese Spezies hat ja eh einen geringeren Rudelzwang- oder Drang


----------



## hardy_aus_k (28. Juni 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

das sieht dann richtig gut aus für heute Abend. Wir sollten einen sonnigen und trockenen Abend haben.

Die Tour findet also statt.

Bis gleich 
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (2. Juli 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

am letzten Mittwoch hat sich dann No Mercy eingefunden, um mich in die Wupperberge zu begleiten. Geplant waren die Singletrails rund um Glüder.

Obwohl wir fleissig waren und gut 750 Höhenmeter bei 28 Kilometer überwunden haben, kamen dann "nur" die Singletrails südöstlich von Glüder heraus. Ich habe mich da wohl ein wenig verschätzt, wie ergiebig das Gebiet ist.

Aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das auch für No Mercy ein gelungener Abend war. Singletrails gab es ohne Ende.

Das war dann ein gutes Training, um am Freitag für das Siebengebirge gerüstet zu sein. Aufgrund der wirklich tollen Verhältnisse bin ich dann die Breiberge sogar zweimal gefahren. Ach ja, abends beim Viertelfinale war ich mehr damit beschäftigt die Augen offen zu halten, als dem Spiel zu folgen.

Die nächste Feierabendrunde findet dann wahrscheinlich am kommenden  Donnerstag statt. Ausgangspunkt wird dann wieder einmal Kaltenherberg sein.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## mikkael (3. Juli 2006)

Nach langer langer Zeit sass' ich gestern wieder auf dem Sattel und habe gestern "Die Süd-Schleife" gedreht, also von mir aus nach Gräfrath-Müngsten-Burg-Glüder-Langenfeld-Erkrath. 

Die Serpentinen hinter Burg sind aufgrund eines gestürzten Baums nicht mehr ganz fahrbar, dafür aber gibt es eine neue Mutstelle (Kottentrail) neben dem Aussichtgondel. Ansonsten alles beim alten..

Ich werde versuchen, am Donnerstag Abend dabei zu sein.

VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (3. Juli 2006)

Er lebt doch noch  

Dann habe ich die Kohle gespart, um Vermisstenanzeigen aufzugeben  

Würde mich freuen, wenn es dann am Donnerstag klappen würde.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## mikkael (8. Juli 2006)

Guten Abend,

für Spätaufsteher gibt's ein Sondermenü ab 14.00 Uhr: *Sunday Brunch in den Wupperbergen*.

Kenner und Neulinge willkommen: Hier einchecken!

VG Mikkael


----------



## mikkael (8. Juli 2006)

So, hier die Fotos aus der letzten Runde am Donnerstag mit Hardy.








Darsteller: Hardy, ScottFrank, Mikkael

VG Mikkael


----------



## mikkael (10. Juli 2006)

Zwar nicht "Rund um Köln" aber trotzdem sehr erwähnenswert: 

Knackige Feierabendrunde im Nordbergischen Provinz - Mittwoch, ab 18.30 Uhr ab AK Hilden. 

Nur live (wird nicht von Beckmann kommentiert) und keine Public-Viewing! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (11. Juli 2006)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Zwar nicht "Rund um Köln" aber trotzdem sehr erwähnenswert:
> 
> Knackige Feierabendrunde im Nordbergischen Provinz - Mittwoch, ab 18.30 Uhr ab AK Hilden.
> 
> ...



Ich muss bis 18 Uhr arbeiten und hoffe das ich es in einer halben Stunde zum Treffpunkt schaffe.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (14. Juli 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

das hat sich dann mal wieder richtig gelohnt, Mikkael in seinem Heimatrevier zu besuchen. Das war eine sehr trailige Angelegenheit 

Aber wo viel Licht ist, gibt es auch Schatten. Meine Beine sind vollkommen zerstochen  

Ich habe für mich entschieden, dass Mikkael mir pro Stich 5,00 Euro Schmerzensgeld zahlen sollte. Aber na gut, ich will ihn nicht in die persönliche Insolvenz treiben  

Wir haben nach der erfolgreichen Tour spontan beschlossen, am Samstag ins Ahrtal zu fahren.Da geht es dann weiter. Mal schauen, ob Mikkael auch dann die langen Anstiege so hoch sprintet  

Abgesehen davon, freue ich mich auf eine weitere Einladung, um dann mal wieder eine Tour durch das Neandertal zu machen  

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Hammelhetzer (14. Juli 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ... beschlossen, am Samstag ins Ahrtal zu fahren.Da geht es dann weiter.


Hardy

für den Samstag gibt's ja schon 'ne schöne Tour, nicht nur durch's Ahrtal...


----------



## mikkael (14. Juli 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> das hat sich dann mal wieder richtig gelohnt, Mikkael in seinem Heimatrevier zu besuchen. Das war eine sehr trailige Angelegenheit
> 
> ...


Tja, Chauvinismus pur bei den alten Männern, ich habs gelernt: Wenn man nicht bergauf sprinten kann, lässt man die Horde durchs Mienenfeld! Männerrunden eben.. 

Leiden ist pflicht: entweder Muskelkater oder Schlürfwunden vom Feinsten! 

So, morgen im Ahrtal schleppe ich DAS hoch, was aus dem heutigen  heftigen Fussballspiel übrig geblieben ist. 

VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (15. Juli 2006)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> morgen im Ahrtal schleppe ich DAS hoch, was aus dem heutigen  heftigen Fussballspiel übrig geblieben ist.



Alte Männer sollten kein Fußball spielen !!!

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## mikkael (16. Juli 2006)

*Hitze? What Hitze? Forget it!*

Ahrtal stand auf unserem Samstagsmenü:






Blick vom Steinerberg auf Auschbachsberg/Mühlenberg

All-Inclusive versteht sich, mit allem drum und dran: Jerry Bruckh.. ääähm.. On any Sunday-Höhenmeterfestspiele, 1 Regisseur mit Helmcamera, 2 nebenberufliche Darsteller, jede Menge Trails, Singletrails, dramatische Anstiege und einige Downhills mit Top Speed.

Wir hatten sogar IBC-Gegenverkehr! Die Irren aus Tomburg, die sich in die Gegenrichtung so lange geirrten, bis 5 Täler und 2000 HM überstanden waren. 





Michael vor Burgruine Are





Schieben, auf dem Weg nach Kreuzberg










Anstieg zum Steinerberg

Und immer wieder wunderschöne Aussichten..










Herr Sonntag

..sogar Alpenverhältnisse auf dem Steinerberg, auch was die Preise angeht..





Hütte auf dem Steinerberg

Nach etwa 37 km und 1100 HM waren wir wieder zurück in Rech. Eine schöne Runde, was will man mehr an einem Samstag?

*Der Action-Film zur Tour?* Sehr bald in den Kinos, so bald Herr Sonntag seine hochprofessionelle Schnittstudio im Kölner-Norden eingerichtet hat. Bis dahin sollen sich die fans mit ROAM zufrieden geben. 

VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-Kao (18. Juli 2006)

leider konnte ich samstag die fortsetzung der mittwochstour nicht mitmachen. aber mir hat es auch sehr gut gefallen in mikkaels heimat. und es war schön mal wieder ein paar "alte" (im doppelsinn   ) bekannte wiederzusehen


----------



## on any sunday (18. Juli 2006)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> *Hitze? What Hitze? Forget it!*
> 
> Ahrtal stand auf unserem Samstagsmenü:
> 
> ...



Neuer Rechner, neues Glück. Komisch, nach dem der Prozessor 4 mal so schnell arbeitet, klappt das auch mit der Videobearbeitung.  

Die Kameraposition auf dem Helm muß noch was höher sein, aber man ist ja lernfähig. Schnitttechnik, Überblendungen und Videoeffekte werden in den weiteren Filmen sicherlich noch perfektioniert.  

Kleines Kino: Heute schon Ahrweile gehabt?

Mikele Spielberg


----------



## mikkael (18. Juli 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Die Kameraposition auf dem Helm muß noch was höher sein


Abhilfe kann das hier schaffen. Auf dieser Seite gibt es ein hilfreiches Video über das Thema.

*Ewiger Assistent und nebenberuflicher Stuntman!*


----------



## mikkael (25. Juli 2006)

Hat jemand Lust morgen Abend eine Feierabendrunde im Bergischen zu drehen? Ich könnte ab 18.30 ab Burscheid oder etwas früher ab Solingen-Wipperaue bzw. Friedhof Kapeller Weg.

VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (25. Juli 2006)

Hi Mikkael,

ist leider der einzige Tag wo ich abends zuhause sein kann. Ich denke ihr kommt ohne mich aus und meine Family wird's mir danken 

Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## on any sunday (25. Juli 2006)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand Lust morgen Abend eine Feierabendrunde im Bergischen zu drehen? Ich könnte ab 18.30 ab Burscheid oder etwas früher ab Solingen-Wipperaue bzw. Friedhof Kapeller Weg.
> 
> VG Mikkael



Ich bin für 18:30 Uhr Wipperaue.


----------



## mikkael (25. Juli 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin für 18:30 Uhr Wipperaue.


Ich auch, deshalb steht der Termin so im LMB. 

Nix mit _marsch marsch_. Erst in Ruhe überlegen, dann eintragen! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## mikkael (26. Juli 2006)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Ich auch, deshalb steht der Termin so im LMB.
> 
> Nix mit _marsch marsch_. Erst in Ruhe überlegen, dann eintragen!
> 
> VG Mikkael


So mit dem möglichen Gewitter wird es nichts mit der Runde. Gecancelled, die Tour findet nicht statt!! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (26. Juli 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

ich entscheide es dann spontan. 

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## mikkael (11. September 2006)

Moin moin,

Morgen Abend im Angebot: "klassische Wupperberge-Feierabendrunde" ab/bis Wipperaue. 
Etwa 30-35 km, 600 HM, Tempo mittel, Startzeit 18.37 Uhr, dauer 2,5 Std.
Anmeldungen: Hier

VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (12. September 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

schade eigentlich, aber irgendwie konnte ich mich dann doch nicht Richtung "Wipperaue" in Bewegung setzen  

Ich bin dann hier bei uns eine Runde gefahren und habe die Sonne richtig genossen.

Am Samstag plane ich dann von Kaltenherberg eine Nachmittagrunde in Richtung "Dhünntalsperre", wobei für mich im Vordergrund steht, einfach ein wenig durch die Gegend zu cruisen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## mikkael (12. September 2006)

So, mit *Jürgen* (nicht mit Juppi ) haben wir eine schöne Feierabendrunde in den Wupperbergen gedreht. Leider etwas unvollständig zum Schluss, weil - gerade auf dem Kottentrail zu den Treppen von Pfaffenberg runter (_ja, ja wir sind verrückt genug diesen Trail und die Treppen auch in der Dunkelheit zu fahren_ ) - ihm das Sigma-Licht unreparierbar ausging, und wir deshalb auf den letzten Anstieg auf Glüder verzichtet haben.

Ansonsten war es ein schönes Wiedersehen mit *Mr. K*!

Ich würde eventuell auch am Donnerstag-Abend eine weitere Runde fahren wollen, bevorzugt von Burscheid aus, Sengbachtal usw. Das Wetter soll halten.

VG Mikkael


----------



## Delgado (13. September 2006)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde eventuell auch am Donnerstag-Abend eine weitere Runde fahren wollen, bevorzugt von Burscheid aus, Sengbachtal usw. Das Wetter soll halten.
> 
> VG Mikkael



Da würde ich mich doch spontan mit meiner Süßen anschließen wollen ...

Machste Termin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (13. September 2006)

Bei mir ist es wieder knapp, weil mein Sohn Fussballtraining hat und ich muss eventuell hin. Deshalb vorerst kein LMB von mir. Wenn jemand eine Runde ausschreibt, bin ich möglicherweise mit von der Partie.

------

*Andere Sache:*
Den Sommer sollten wir mit einer *"Feierabendbiker-Midnight-Ride"* abschliessen, was meint ihr? Ich bringe eine Kiste alkoholarmes grünes Bier, Hardy vielleicht Zwiebelkuchen. Vielleicht kommen die Tomburger mal rüber??

Startzeit gegen 21.00 Uhr, etwa 3 Stunden, bevorzugt Wochenende aber auch in der Woche wäre u.U. fein für mich! - Am liebsten ab Burscheid oder Altenberg.

*Terminvorschläge:* 16., 21., 22. oder 26.09. (ab 30.09. bin ich 2 Wochen weg)

VG Mikkael


----------



## Delgado (14. September 2006)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> *Terminvorschläge:* 16., 21., 22. oder 26.09. (ab 30.09. bin ich 2 Wochen weg)
> 
> VG Mikkael



21.9. 21:00 Uhr ab Burscheid hab ich grad noch frei   

Machste LMB-Termin!!!!!


----------



## mikkael (14. September 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ..Machste LMB-Termin!!!!!


Gebongt!

*1. Offizielle Midnightride der Feierabendbiker* 
Unvernünftiger, unsportlicher Abschluss der Sommersaison in den Wäldern um Dhünn. Es wird geradelt bis Mitternacht! Termin ab/bis Schöllerhof, ab 21.00 Uhr, etwa 2,5 bis 3 Stunden. (Nix für den juchhuteiler!) 

Zum Schluss mindestens ein stück Zwiebelkuchen à la Hardy (noch nicht confirmed) und grünes, alkoholarmes, scheussliches Bier (confirmed). Passend dazu kann Solanum Schokokuchen bringen oder eine Tomburger-Torte! 

Wer bringt noch was? _(ausser Bike und Licht?)_

Anmeldungen für alle Geistesgestörte, Zuhause-um-Erlebnis-bittende und Nicht-zufällig-Babysittende: Hier! 

Ich bin Co-Guide, einer der Altherren übernimmt die Führung, ich sorge für Vernunft. Und Bier! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## Delgado (15. September 2006)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Gebongt!



   

Erster   .... und Iris werd' ich auch noch überreden einen Kirschstreusel-Kuchen zu machen und Klaus und Schnegge und ...

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## Solanum (15. September 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Erster   .... und Iris werd' ich auch noch überreden einen Kirschstreusel-Kuchen zu machen und Klaus und Schnegge und ...
> 
> Bis bald im Wald




jaja, und ich überrede meinen Cheff das Freitags 8:30 Seminar zu verlegen   naja ich werds schon durchhalten ohne schnarchenderweise im Seminar aufzufallen !!

also: angemeldet!

Solanum


----------



## mikkael (15. September 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> jaja, und ich überrede meinen Cheff das Freitags 8:30 Seminar zu verlegen   naja ich werds schon durchhalten ohne schnarchenderweise im Seminar aufzufallen..


Hauptsache der Kuchen kommt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (15. September 2006)

Ich muss mal sehen wann ich am nächsten Tag Richtung Süden abdüse! 

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## JürgenK (15. September 2006)

Mahlzeit Jungs,

wär das nicht was für den einen oder anderen???

www.ronnywoestmann.de

Ich melde mich da an.  

Hier schonmal ein kleiner Vorgeschmack.


Bis denn 
Jürgen


----------



## mikkael (16. September 2006)

@Hardy
bei mir ist was dazwischen gekommen, und habe ich mich vorerst abgemeldet. Wenn's zeitlich klappt, bin ich rechtzeitig in Burscheid.

Bis später!

Mikkael


----------



## mikkael (17. September 2006)

Register hin, Register her, es wurde gestern auch vernünftig geradelt! 






*Dhünntal-Lite mit Hardy*
Von Burscheid aus starteten wir (*ich*, *Hardy*, *Vertexto-Gerd* und *Michael* aus Erkrath) richtung Dhünntalsperre und nahmen alle möglichen Trails mit. Hardy hat die etwas leichtere Route gewählt und wir sind gegen Uhrzeigersinn gefahren. Zum Schluss waren es laut meinem Gerät 34,4 Km, 777 HM bei schönstem Herbstwetter und hochsommerlichen Temperaturen.













Als Belohnung gab es Fruchtkäse- bzw. Zwiebelkuchen zusammen mit Kirschsaft beim Thomashof! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## mikkael (17. September 2006)

mikkael schrieb:


> *1. Offizielle Midnightride der Feierabendbiker*
> Unvernünftiger, unsportlicher Abschluss der Sommersaison in den Wäldern um Dhünn. Es wird geradelt bis Mitternacht! Termin ab/bis Schöllerhof, ab 21.00 Uhr, etwa 2,5 bis 3 Stunden. (Nix für den juchhuteiler!)
> 
> Zum Schluss mindestens ein stück Zwiebelkuchen à la Hardy (noch nicht confirmed) und grünes, alkoholarmes, scheussliches Bier (confirmed). Passend dazu kann Solanum Schokokuchen bringen oder eine Tomburger-Torte!
> ...



Hallo,

aufgrund mehrere Anfragen wird sich die Startzeit der geplanten Nightride am Donnerstag ändern, somit ist es kein "Midnight-Ride" sondern nur "*Nightride*". Neue *Startzeit ist 19.00 Uhr* ab Schöllerhof.

Anmeldungen: Hier!

VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (20. September 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

mit mir wird das wohl nichts. Heute hatte ich dann das recht zweifelhafte Vergnügen, den Squeeze-Out einer unserer Gesellschaften zu unterstützen. Ich glaube, da werde ich mir morgen dann einen ruhigen Abend gönnen.

Aber vielleicht komme ich zumindestens mal kurz mit dem Moped vorbei.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## on any sunday (21. September 2006)

Ist Squeeze-Out wörtlich zu übersetzen? 

Wird die olle Bandit doch noch bewegt.  

Ich habe bei meiner Alpentour mein diesjähriges Mopedsoll glaube ich erfüllt, ca. 3400 km in 8 Tagen. Bis auf einen Zwangpausenstag im Zentrum des Norditalientiefs  und der montäglichen Surf Rückfahrt vom Elsass nach Köln, war es sehr geil. Bin zwar wegen der abgesoffenen Westalpen nur in den Ostalpen gewesen, dafür hat old Germany auch schöne, kleine Sträßchen und sogar Schotter zu bieten.

Gut Nächtle.

Mikele


----------



## hardy_aus_k (6. Oktober 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

noch bin ich wild entschlossen, morgen die angekündigte Runde zu drehen. Wie es aussieht gibt es dann Gelegenheit, sich langsam an die kommende Jahreszeit zu gewöhnen  

Entsprechend den Bedingungen sollten wir auf jeden Fall Streckenführung und Länge der Tour an die Wetterbedingungen anpassen. Glücklicherweise haben wir von Kaltenherberg alle Möglichkeiten  

Viele Grüße
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (7. Oktober 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

da war ich dann wohl doch ein wenig zu optimistisch und habe meinen Mund zu vol genommen. Das ist eine Katastrophe  

Bei den Verhältnissen würde ich die für heute geplante Tour absagen und zugestehen, dass ich ein alter Schwätzer bin (vgl. mein Posting von gestern)  

Solltet einer auf die Tourdurchführung bestehen, ändert das nichts an meiner Entscheidung  

Selbst werde ich dann hoffen, dass es morgen besser wird  

Viele Grüße
Hardy


----------



## bernhardwalter (7. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Hardy,

nimm es nicht so tragisch,das ganze Leben ist nur ein Spiel  ich habe nichts dagegen die Tour zu verschieben da ich gesehen habe dass sich auch schon 2 Mitfahrer ausgetragen haben bin ich ganz deiner Meinung.
Morgen haben wir leider schon andere Termine,bis demnächst einmal

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (30. November 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

am Samstag werden die Feierabendbiker ab Burscheid eine kleine Runde im Bergischen drehen.

Die ganze Sache soll im Rahmen von ungefähr zwei Stunden bleiben.

Würde mich freuen, wenn sich der ein oder andere anschliesst.

Viele Grüße
Hardy


----------

